# Question about my hodgepodge of substrates?



## DerCribben (Dec 10, 2005)

I have a couple of tanks I am collecting parts and supplies to set up as planted tanks, high light, forced co2, ferts, etc. Now since I am really new to the hobby I'm just coming to the conclusion of what I want to do now so I've ended up buying substrate a few different times trying to get enough to do what I want to do (I'm pretty partial to iwagumi tanks). Now I have four different types of substrate, I have:

2 bags of Eco Complete
2 bags of Caribsea Floramax
1 bag black flourite
1 bag black flourite sand

and 1 bag of red flourite that I think I'm going to add to my other hex tank so I can grow some low light plants.

I guess I'd like to know if I should layer the other substrates in any particular order? Or should I just mix them all up and use them as one big pile of substrate mix?

tia for any help, I can't wait to be able to post pics of working tanks!

Chris


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

theyll mix by themselves (relatively quick) and then eventually layer themselves (takes years tho)

i would just mix them so that the concoction ends in a composite color that i like


----------



## DerCribben (Dec 10, 2005)

They are all pretty much the same color (black) but mixing them sounds like they'll be easier to work with (consistency) especially if they are just going to mix themselves anyway.

thanks!!


----------

